# purple questions about purple



## alabamagrower (Jul 20, 2009)

how to mkae weed purple, or how is it made purple. i heard its either geneticlly done, cold weather, or a fungus. any info i could get would be much appreciated....by the way i know its not better i just want to know about it


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The best way to get  purple weed is to buy genetics ,,,

but cold drop in temps will cause the stems to turn puple,,eace: *


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 21, 2009)

It gets cold in the fall where I live so theres a lot of purple bud around here.  Every Blueberry strain Ive grown has turned purple no matter what the temp is.  I love the purple strains.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 21, 2009)

Photoshop.
No, seriously ... I look at some of the pics commercial sales people put up and I think, "Photoshop Purple". Like there was a Nirvana one for Blueberry or whatever, I was sure it was photoshopped.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

I had some good Purple  dureing Zchristmas time when temps  in shed dropped below 65f..But  most are from genetics as *UKgirl *said...look into Urkle :aok:  and or *tcbud  *grew Grandaddy purps Last year( i think it was) that was BPOTM..i Loved that one..and I know it wasnt Photoshopped..good luck my friend..Im looking  at some DEEP Purple right now..:ciao::bong:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually I have no trouble in seeing purple in pretty much anything ... especially car rear lights, any lighting of red or blue. It probly has something to do with the excessive quantities of psychedelics I consumed in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 23, 2009)

Sharpie, a buddy rolled up some purple from a *club* and the ink(?) actually came off turning the paper purple! As stated above, genetics genetics genetics if you want real purple.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2009)

..... and the ink(?) actually came off turning the paper purple! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 26, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> ..... and the ink(?) actually came off turning the paper purple! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Yep, it looked real until scoped it..or rolled it!


----------



## se3dl3ss (Sep 18, 2009)

if u have  a purple strain u rule if u have a strain that turns purple cuz its cold u sux just kiddin PURPLE KUSH is killer (gdp and og):holysheep:  how can it get any better


----------



## gourmet (Sep 18, 2009)

Aplaisia, I would love to have the room to eventually work to that depth on plants.  I understand the concepts and how to "map" the traits.  Seems like the level of expertise in order to keep the environment constant (eliminating the variables to the greatest extent possible) would be the biggest challenge for me AFTER figuring out which strains like what environmental factors and how individual traits figure into that.  

Cool stuff.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

I used the Snow Storm/Purple Max.  It said it would turn your bud purple.  It also said it would help with the uptake of nutrients.  I had purple strains last year, and two this year.  I used the Purple Max last year, and it did nothing to my green strains.
Buy purple seeds, or clones.  Hope for the best, if purple is what you are looking for.  I personally like my bud green with the redish pistles.  FYI Grandaddy Purple is the greenest of the purp strains, from what I have found.


----------

